# Sandalwood...Want it?



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

So, I have been selling bits of my business off and someone wanted my essential oils. I did a little bit of research and realized my Sandalwood was worth its weight in gold...or at least more than its weight in silver.

I have 8 oz of Sandalwood from Zenith Supplies out of Seattle. It is now selling for more than $1000 for this bottle! It is a little aged, not sure how old. Still smells amazing. I am thinking of putting it on eBay but thought I would offer it up here first.

Make me an offer? At the cheapest, it seems to be selling for about $30/oz. Which is insane.

Rebecca


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would love it. I'll send you a PM.


----------

